# Movie review- CLOSER



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

What its about... Comedy and Drama 
1 hr. 44 min. Set in contemporary London, this is the story of four strangers (Julia Roberts, Jude Law, Natalie Portman, and Clive Owen) - their chance meetings, instant attractions and casual betrayals. 
Julia is a photographer, Jude is a obits writer, Natalie is a stripper from New York and Clive is a dematologist. 

This is one screwed up movie! The characters meet in the most unusal ways. Julia Roberts is always a good actress though, I really wouldnt suggest going to it in theaters. I would wait and rent it or download it. It is not a movie for children by any means. It has very adult themes and basically is about sex and cheating. It is very life like.. realism at its best. There are no butterflys and pretty roses.. it is very crude view of love. 

The critics gave it great reviews... either people liked it or didnt. 

At one point in the movie Natalie Portman says "Lying is the most fun a girl can have without taking her clothes off... but it’s more fun if you do." great quote.


----------

